# Platteland



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hello, everybody.

I am translating into Spanish a text on South Africa (in English) and I have come across the word *PLATTELAND*. Could anyone tell me how it translates into English or Spanish (or Catalan!)

Thanks in advance and hello to the Netherlands!


----------



## cuzza

could you put it in context please?


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi everybody

"Platteland" is literally translated as "flatlands" and refers to the countryside. If you say: "hy is van die platteland" it means that "he is from the countryside".

ps. It should be remembered, though, that what is countryside in Europe is not the same as in South Africa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Many thanks!

In South Africa, would it be a synonym of _plateau_ or _tableland_?

That'd be great help to know, since my text is on South Africa.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi

Here is a translation I found for "platteland".

[PLATTELAND = Rural areas (literally 'flat land' - the word refers to the wide open spaces of the heartlands of South Africa). ]

I've also seen it translated as "plateau" but I only know this term from geography lessons. "Plateau" does not have the same connotations as "platteland". "Rural areas" seem to come close. The thing with "platteland" as used in South Africa has certain very distinct features almost like the "prairies" in America. The thing about a "platteland" is that it is long stretch of land (dryland or grassland), and it's towns are rural with very small communities where everybody knows each other. Thes towns are situated in the middle of nowhere surrounded by wide streches of flatland. It is unlike the socalled "homelands" where the black South Africans lived in the sense that the "platteland" is more associated with Afrikaaner whites who are from Dutch origin. If you make a google image search for "platteland" then you get an idea of what it's like. The "platteland" often includes farmlands, and many of those living in the "platteland" are farmers.

I hope this helps. 

ps. I suggest in your translation you keep "platteland" as "platteland" and explain what it is.


----------



## jippie

Interesting this explanation of the meaning of 'platteland' in South Africa, thanks Abu!

In Spanish you could use 'campo' o 'areas rurales'.


----------



## Suehil

In Dutch, 'op het platteland' simply means 'in the country' (as opposed to the town, etc.)


----------



## Ander

Platt in German are the dialects spoken in Northern Germany, which is the lower or flatter part of the country.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jippie said:


> Interesting this explanation of the meaning of 'platteland' in South Africa, thanks Abu!
> 
> In Spanish you could use 'campo' o 'areas rurales'.


 
Thanks, folks, I think I'll go for Jippie's option; since I need something plain and straight.

Many thanks!


----------



## jippie

Ander said:


> Platt in German are the dialects spoken in Northern Germany, which is the lower or flatter part of the country.


 
I'm going a bit off topic, but wanted to mention something funny: the Limburg-dialect is called 'plat' as well (_plat kallen = use dialect),_ whereas Limburg is the only part of the country that is *not* flat


----------

